
Slack now has 2.3MM daily active users, 675K paid seats, and 280 apps - dufalop
http://venturebeat.com/2016/02/12/slack-now-has-2-3-million-daily-active-users-675000-paid-seats-and-280-apps-in-its-directory/
======
dufalop
This really tells me how little I understand the startup ecosystem. Chat is
arguably THE oldest thing on the Internet and I would have never dreamed to
re-pitch that idea in the last few years, much less think yet another
iteration could be such a wild success.

Congrats to Slack. Well played.

------
mattbillenstein
So roughly 5m-10m/mo in gross revenue?

